#      2018

## olgarus

.            .      1 -    ,   .     ,   2018             .        .  ,                .            ? ...      ? ?

----------

!




> ?


,  ,       ,  ,      60  (   ),      .      https://egais.ru/news/view?id=1603

----------


## olgarus

.    .     ,    .     ""  -  ...

----------

> 


 ,   .
,       ,         ,    . ,   ,       ,      "".   -  , ..

----------

